# Cover for Manfrotto 055xprob + 498rc2



## drtanz (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi I need a cover for these two when the head is attached, any suggestions?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 13, 2012)

Didn't it come with a zip-up bag? Both should fit.


----------



## enraginangel (Oct 13, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Manfrotto-MB-MBAG80PN-Padded-Tripod/dp/B004TKY4OK/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1350163650&sr=8-2&keywords=manfrotto+tripod+bag

I use this. It came with my Manfrotto tripod with 504HD head.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 13, 2012)

By 'cover' do you mean a tripod carrying bag? The Manfrotto MBAG80 will hold it, comes in padded and unpadded versions. There are plenty of 3rd party bags. Basically, measure your tripod+head and google/Amazon 'tripod bag'.


----------



## drtanz (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks bought the mbag80pn.


----------

